# AR-15, what accessories have you put on it?



## John B.

Just bought a new Rock River AR-15, in .556, any suggestions on what accessories to put on it? it's a flat top with a quad rail, so space isn't an issue. the only thing i have bought for it is an EOTech XPS2-0. :thumbup:

from all the research i've done, the possibilities are damn near endless, so I'm just looking for suggestions for must-have add ons, and things that i should stay away from.

Thanks, -John


----------



## ZombieKiller

Quad rail. Foreward grip. Tac Light. Flip up front and rear. Single point or 3 way harness. Grenade launcher.


----------



## John B.

ZombieKiller said:


> Grenade launcher.


:thumbup:


----------



## Big B

http://www.surefire.com/M910A-Vertical-Foregrip

Its expensive but it will blind the hell out of someone.


----------



## Apollo46

Amazon has the surefire 6p on sale for 59.00......I know it's not the most expensive light, but can beat that IMO.


----------



## saku39

I have 500rds of Malaysian 5.56, M193 .556 for $120 if anyone needs bulk ammo


----------



## Gravity3694

Just to give you an idea of were to start here's some photos of my ARs.








I like to build my ARs by purpose. 

On the top is my Bravo Company Manufacturing (BCM) A2/A4 clone which is use for longer range shooting, iron sight training and nostalgic purposes.

The next one down is my Knights Armament Company (KAC) SR-15. This is my lightweight close quarters rifle. I prefer the long rail in order to reach out on the handguard in order to make transitions to targets fast. Also, the midlength gas system with the Battlecomp muzzle brake make follow up shots ridiculously easy. In order to keep the weight down I deliberately chose an Aimpoint T-1 red dot mounted in a La Rue mount. I chose a Surefire M600C mounted in an offset La Rue mount. For the for-grip I chose the Magpul AFG for its ergonomics. This SR-15 has an integrated backup iron sight (BUIS) in the rail and one at the rear. For pistol grip I chose the Magpul MIAD for it's ergonomics, it points much straighter than the stock A2 grip. I chose a Magpul MOE stock for it's light weight. For sling attachment I have a Magpul ASAP plate for single point and a quick detach (QD) swivel on the rail to use as a two point sling. A BCM charging handle for easier manipulation of the charging handle. The KAC SR-15 also features an ambidextrous lower which makes this lefty happy. Also included factory was the KAC two stage trigger.

The bottom AR is my Smith and Wesson M&P15. This serves as my backup or general purpose AR. It's a brick at nearly 10lbs unloaded. For optics I chose the Aimpoint M4 and Aimpoint 3x Magnifier, both are mounted in LaRue mounts and allow the 3x Magnifier to swivel out of the way when not in use. The rail is a Daniel Defense Omega which is an easy to install free float rail. For lighting, a Surefire X300 in a La Rue mount. A Magpul RVG short for-grip. I prefer using the AFG, but the carbine rail is too short to use an AFG effectively. Magpul MBUS Gen 2 sight for a rear BUIS. LMT SOPMOD stock that came with my SR-15. I didn't like the SOPMOD with the Aimpoint T-1 the height of the stock made it difficult to index the Aimpoint T-1. A Geiselle Automatic two stage High-Speed series trigger.

There are so many options with AR-15s. My suggestion is to narrow by intended use. The builds in my pics are mostly final, but even now I sometimes have plans to change things up a bit. I've wasted a ton of money on useless products before I've settled on these builds which work for my intended purposes and I've tested them extensively. What may work for me may not work for you since we will probably have different philosophies of use, but I'm just giving you some rough suggestions on were to start.


----------



## Apollo46

How do you like your angled fore grip? I've been looking into the magpul afg.


----------



## Gravity3694

Apollo46 said:


> How do you like your angled fore grip? I've been looking into the magpul afg.


I like it, but it really depends on your shooting style. I like an isosceles stance and like to reach out as far as I can on the forend. It's quite ergonomic for it's intended use and has a much more streamlined appearance than a stubby grip. The two bottom methods of gripping a fore-grip is how I use my fore-grips.


----------



## Apollo46

I love the look of the vertical grip, but it gives me the spray and pray idea. Angled seems it would be better set for accuracy.


----------



## Gravity3694

I prefer using the thumb break method with a short grip. I've found that holding the vertical forgrip with my entire hand will introduce a sway that doesn't give enough control of the weapon. Also, the long vertical grips can be problematic when going prone. AFG can be a little odd for someone if they don't prefer to reach far out on the forend and to a limited extent if they don't use an isosceles stance.

Here's a video explaining some of the ergonomics of the AFG.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PslbWonjhiU&feature=player_detailpage#t=155s


----------



## kenny senter

accessories should be added to a rifle as you need them, not for the cool factor, although I understand this is some fun stuff. I have added a magpul forearm to mine and added a short picatinny rail the left side of the rifle. I mounted a pentagon flashlight on mine as it used to sit next to my bed. I have a red-dot sight on mine as its nice to quickly acquire my target, either at the range or god forbid someone in the house. I have a standard m4 stock on mine but I enhanced that with a CAA cheek weld as it makes the stock more comfortable for me. I recently added a vertical foregrip and I like the front hold it gives me. I dont grip it like a pistol grip but rather I use it more as a handstop with most of my hands on the handguards. I also have a magpul ms2 sling. I like it because you can wear it as a 1-point tactical sling or as a standard 2-point sling if traveling. Also the sling has a quick release if I need to for whatever reason, it makes it convenient to take off the gun at the range (I'm fat and its difficult to get out of the 1-point configuration sometimes, haha). I have the standard configuration a2 front sight, but I have a rear flip-up MI sight. The sights co-witness with my reddot so if my reddot fails, my ironsights never fail and can be seen THROUGH the reddot sight. 

Those pretty much complete my accessories. I dont need lasers or any of the "toys" that will eventually fail. I have a standard a2 flash suppressor. However, for shits and giggles I do have a simulated suppressor, haha. it just replaces the a2 flash suppressor, just threads on, it has no baffles or anything, haha. Just slides over the barrel and makes it look like a SBR with a suppressor. 

Fun stuff. I always say these AR's are like lego's for grown men.


----------



## ilintner

kenny senter said:


> accessories should be added to a rifle as you need them, not for the cool factor, although I understand this is some fun stuff. I have added a magpul forearm to mine and added a short picatinny rail the left side of the rifle. I mounted a pentagon flashlight on mine as it used to sit next to my bed. I have a red-dot sight on mine as its nice to quickly acquire my target, either at the range or god forbid someone in the house. I have a standard m4 stock on mine but I enhanced that with a CAA cheek weld as it makes the stock more comfortable for me. I recently added a vertical foregrip and I like the front hold it gives me. I dont grip it like a pistol grip but rather I use it more as a handstop with most of my hands on the handguards. I also have a magpul ms2 sling. I like it because you can wear it as a 1-point tactical sling or as a standard 2-point sling if traveling. Also the sling has a quick release if I need to for whatever reason, it makes it convenient to take off the gun at the range (I'm fat and its difficult to get out of the 1-point configuration sometimes, haha). I have the standard configuration a2 front sight, but I have a rear flip-up MI sight. The sights co-witness with my reddot so if my reddot fails, my ironsights never fail and can be seen THROUGH the reddot sight.
> 
> Those pretty much complete my accessories. I dont need lasers or any of the "toys" that will eventually fail. I have a standard a2 flash suppressor. However, for shits and giggles I do have a simulated suppressor, haha. it just replaces the a2 flash suppressor, just threads on, it has no baffles or anything, haha. Just slides over the barrel and makes it look like a SBR with a suppressor.
> 
> Fun stuff. I always say these AR's are like lego's for grown men.


Man up and get a shorty upper and a real can


----------



## Chris V

I really like my Magpul AFG and definitely prefer it over the other vertical options I've used. 

I'm not a huge tactical light person. Give me a laser and its good to go.


----------



## Gravity3694

ilintner said:


> Man up and get a shorty upper and a real can


Yeah, but .gov taxes and the intensive paperwork can be a pain.


----------



## Apollo46

Gravity3694 said:


> Yeah, but .gov taxes and the intensive paperwork can be a pain.


True, but its totally worth it for the fun of shooting subsonic.


----------



## rsekerka73

Keep it simple and light, Collaspable Stock, magwell grip nothing fancy, sling, good optics- I see you have an EOTech (good choice). Red dot and flashlight if you want to keep as your nightstand rifle. Keep in mind I don't know if anyone said this already, but if you need to take it on the long haul, you would want to keep it light. That way you can carry more magazines and ammo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ilintner

Gravity3694 said:


> Yeah, but .gov taxes and the intensive paperwork can be a pain.


The paper work really isn't bad at all when you establish a trust to own the items rather than going as an individual that requires a CLEO sign off etc. 

The 200 dollar tax stamp is a one time deal, and it is a drop in the bucket for must people that are into the gun hobby.


----------



## Gravity3694

ilintner said:


> The paper work really isn't bad at all when you establish a trust to own the items rather than going as an individual that requires a CLEO sign off etc.
> 
> The 200 dollar tax stamp is a one time deal, and it is a drop in the bucket for must people that are into the gun hobby.


Who does a good NFA trust in the Pensacola area? I want to jump into NFA, but would feel more comfortable going the trust route since it gives .gov less info and the trust route is the most flexible allowing you to name additional trustees.


----------



## ilintner

Gravity3694 said:


> Who does a good NFA trust in the Pensacola area? I want to jump into NFA, but would feel more comfortable going the trust route since it gives .gov less info and the trust route is the most flexible allowing you to name additional trustees.


I used quicken will maker to set up my trust. Pay no attention to the gun trust lawyer blogs that tell you that they are no good. I have 3 form 1's and 4 form 4's through on my trust without the slightest hitch and it didn't cost me 3-600 dollars to set it up. 

I have friends who have used will maker, and most of the people on the NFA boards use them and have also had success with them. Only issue I have ever heard of was someone trying to will NFA items to a minor who was unable to lawfully receive them, and they deemed the trust invalid. 

I do know that some versions of quicken will maker do not offer the ability to set up a revocable living trust, so you should be careful of which version you choose. 

If you have a more complex situation than I do estate wise,and are looking for a lawyer I don't have a good suggestion for you there. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gravity3694

I've thought about using a Quicken trust, but as a person who has had some formal training in the legal field I don't feel comfortable with those trusts. The fill in the blank trusts are too generic and don't cover the specifics with NFA that the grantor should have in the trust. Also, I don't like how most of them don't have incapacity or incompetency clauses built into the trust to safeguard the grantor. I may revisit the issue with Quicken later after thoroughly reviewing their specific language.

Also, there has been one Quicken type will that was kicked back after a Form 4 was approved. ATF temporarily confiscated the grantor's NFA weapons until he fixed his trust through a lawyer.


----------



## ilintner

Yeah I understand that you might be uncomfortable with it. Some people are. 

There is language in mine that states who can determine my incapacity to manage the trust etc, and I am comfortable with how it is set up, and that my NFA items will be distributed properly if something happens to me. 

IMO those " gun lawyer " blogs can offer some good advice, and no doubt would offer a more specific trust to handle NFA weapons, but if quicken trusts fill the need for 20 dollars, I just couldn't see spending hundreds on one. I also think that the scare tactics that they use to drum up business are less than admirable. 

FYI, that is also the case that I mentioned where the grantor of the trust was attempting to will NFA items to a minor. 

A little bit of common sense when setting up that trust would have probably saved him the hassle. 

Either route that you go, lawyer or willmaker, I think that a trust is the best method of acquiring and owning NFA items.


----------



## Gravity3694

Tell me, who did you go to for engraving for your Form 1s?


----------



## ilintner

I used Award Masters in pensacola to engrave everything. They do a nice job, and allow you to go back with the engraver to make sure that everything is done just how you want while you wait. No dropping it off, no mailing it around. The pricing was reasonable too. 

The only finish that they had a problem engraving was my friend's AR lower and it had some type of teflon coating. They were able to get a marking, but not as deep or as clear as I would have liked.


----------

